# Flip receives the 2020 Izaak Walton award.



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thought I'd share.

https://www.amff.org/2020-izaak-wal...G16g9fnVMuJu4y_mho9ZhBz031V767UmwfmPFaDdt7pLU


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats to Flip - Well deserved recognition for one of the true pioneers and ambassadors of the sport we all love. High distinction earned by one of the greats.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Truly a unique man and I kick myself for missing an opportunity to meet him


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Good stuff!! The American Museum of Flyfishing is located in Manchester Vt. A buddy of mine was a trustee there. It is even more noteworthy that an organization primarily dedicated to trout fly fishing located in Vermont is honoring Flip Pallot.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Flip is OG. Love that guy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> Truly a unique man and I kick myself for missing an opportunity to meet him


Flip is just a good ole down-to-earth guy. Not some proud of himself, bolster kind of fly fishing demi-god that I see some do. Just simple yet, easy to talk to, and has always been very consistent of who he is and un-molded to society. He actually is very interested in what some people have to say and their story as well. I've never felt, in any way, that I couldn't just walk up to him and talk about anything, even just non-fly fishing topics, like I was easily talking to my dad or someone easy going. Always a privilege.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

It’s hard to imagine anyone more deserving. I’ve spent time with Flip on a skiff and watched him spend quality time teaching my 14 yr old about this sport. He’s truly an amazing human being and all that people say. Let us all look for the fly fisherman who needs our help and display the patience and kindness that Flip, Lefty and others have shown.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool. I met him and Lefty a couple of times working boat shows in Atlanta. He was very easy to talk to. Lefty was quite the character too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, me and Flip are basically best friends.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just to repost from the Mill House thread, here is Andy Mills with his son, doing a private interview with Flip, down to earth and real.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Just to repost from the Mill House thread, here is Andy Mills with his son, doing a private interview with Flip, down to earth and real.


I'm about halfway through this podcast. I could listen to the man talk all day.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Flip posted the Mill House podcast on his you tube channel, Flip Pallot Outdoors also. Lots of vintage content here as well:


----------

